# Starting a business in Italy



## Alun_evans

I am a coffee proffesional and have for a long time dreamed of starting a coffee business (roasting, retailing) in Italy. Before anyone starts on "ice to the Eskimos",we have exhibited in Italy at premier trade shows to rave reviews...so the Italians like the coffee! Any comments on ease of setting up a business be appreciated.


----------



## dario

Alun_evans said:


> I am a coffee proffesional and have for a long time dreamed of starting a coffee business (roasting, retailing) in Italy. Before anyone starts on "ice to the Eskimos",we have exhibited in Italy at premier trade shows to rave reviews...so the Italians like the coffee! Any comments on ease of setting up a business be appreciated.[/QUI
> 
> If you need help, get in touch: [email protected] i can guide you through it.


----------



## Chukkie

Settting up a business is not easy. The Italian business culture is very different to what anglo saxons are used to. It is essential that you take sound professional advice from an expert in the field in order to avoid the many pitfalls. Depending on where you are going to be I may have some people to recommend. (SNIP)


----------



## dario

Coffee professional? That sounds interesting for someone coming to Italy, though there may be room for a Starbucks type venture (but improving the coffee!). 
Chukkie is right, get a professional. I'm a lawyer here and can and do adivse on setting up.


----------



## rabarbaro

We do love coffee ! But for this reason is quite difficult to set up a coffe business in italy...it's really like sell ice to the eskimo !!


----------



## barrov

Hi Alun,

it is really not easy at all to own a business here in Italy. I would have a long, hard look at doingbusiness.org before making any firm plans to move here.

According to this (independant, World Bank) site, it is far easier to do business in Botswana or Mongolia, than it is to do business in Italy.

Italy is a fabulous place and I love living here. Doing business here is not as straightforward as it should be.

There are lots of other beautiful countries where everything would be a lot easier. Have you considered anywhere else?


----------



## Breizh

I'm an Italian who is looking for a partner to open a traditional american "drive in" so I need someone who wants to come to Italy to do business. I live in Reggio Emilia. I can help with visa, accomodation, etc. Send email with CV; preferably a cook.


----------

